# thinset skim coat



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

So It looks like my best option is floor leveler to bring it up a bit. One other question, I have the heated floor already down and the skim coat of thinset on it. Is it ok to put floor leveler on top of that? Will it adhere to the thinset. The thinset is just the height of the heated floor matting. This was recommended by the manufacturer. I checked with the manufacturer of the heated floor, and as long as I don't put more than an inch of thinset and or floor leveler including the thickness of the tile, the heat will transfer through just fine. 

As far as preplanning, I guess no ones perfect. Laid a lot of tile but sure missed this rise in the floor. There was tile in this area that I tore out, and no one noticed this rise. I just don't want to put something in that will give me problems later, or look like crap. It looks like thinset is not an option. That is what all of you seem to agree on.
JHC


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You would use a primer over the existing floor before the SLC. Instructions may vary from manufacturer to manufacturer so reading the directions is important.


----------



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. 
JHC


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

As far as preplanning, I guess no ones perfect. Laid a lot of tile but sure missed this rise in the floor. There was tile in this area that I tore out, and no one noticed this rise. I just don't want to put something in that will give me problems later, or look like crap. It looks like thinset is not an option. That is what all of you seem to agree on.
JHC[/QUOTE]

I can tell ya this and guarantee this NO ONE is perfect by far. Just sometimes a well planned attack is the best to start with. ya know what they say 2 days of prep makes the job easier. The reason why we have this forum is to learn amoung others and share our brains. Hell when I was a kid we would have to send mail now we have internet.:w00t:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> bz where in florida are you?????????????


Not far away from you bud,Tampa. 



angus242 said:


> I'm sure everyone has their own trade secrets. I'm simply saying thinset should not be used to raise the floor height.
> 
> I don't agree the _best _thing to do is what you specified above. It's much easier to use an Ardex product or self leveler.
> 
> ...


Thats true Angus,not everybody has the same level of experience and should stay with whats written on the product description.But as someone mentioned before a good planning is a must for every job,iven the smallest back splash requires good planing things out...


----------

